# 360° Bilder



## 8-Ball (25. August 2002)

Hallo zusammen !

ich habe vor kurzem ein Tool im Netz gefunden, mit dem man 360° Bilder erstellen kann. Es heisst PixMaker Pro.
Kennt Ihr noch andere Tools die so etwas können ? Wenn ja, welche ?
Ich würde gerne erst ein paar ausprobieren, bevor ich mich für 
das meiner Meinung nach beste entscheide. 

Also, dann mal los 


Grüsse,
8-Ball


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. August 2002)

soweit ich weiss kann man mit quicktime auch panoramabilder erstellen. ansonsten gibt's da noch ulead cool 360 und corel hat auch irgendwas dafür.
einfach mal bei google suchen.


----------



## 8-Ball (25. August 2002)

okay, danke.

ich werd mal schauen


----------



## Vitalis (2. September 2002)

Schau Dir mal die einzelnen Menüpunkte dieser Seite genauer an. Vielleicht findest da noch nette Infos, auch zu Tools.


----------

